# hotmail not receiving email



## thisisjanit (Jan 27, 2011)

Really frustrated as I'm waiting for a couple of important things via email. I can send email fine from hotmail to other accounts. When I send an email from another account to my hotmail I do not get an error message but still no email shows up in hotmail. Yesterday some emails were delayed, but I've now had nothing for hours and I sent some from other accounts that should be there.

I've tried deleting messages, sending a message from hotmail to see if that kick-started it, checking my privacy settings (they're fine, not on exclusive, checking my blocked senders list - none of the email accounts I know have sent me messages are there). 

Please help!! I'll be very grateful!


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Sounds like a problem with Hotmail. It's not the most reliable e-mail system.


----------



## thisisjanit (Jan 27, 2011)

yeah, it seems that way, have had the email address for years without problem though - looking on forums for a solution has shown me just how many problems there are...

How about gmail? Is it more reliable?


----------



## wazzatoti (Jan 27, 2011)

I am having the same issues, have done everything you you have even tried changing password, logging in and out. No email received all day, settings all ok also on standard not exclusive etc.....

Lets hope it gets sorted ASAP.


----------



## wazzatoti (Jan 27, 2011)

looks like we are not the only one's 
http://windowslivehelp.com/thread.aspx?threadid=743910b9-0956-414a-9a9c-74aff1d624bd&page=1


----------



## thisisjanit (Jan 27, 2011)

It's a total pain, but definitely helpful to know it's not just one account!


----------

